# The Slant - WIP retrospective



## Tremoside

Hi Folks,

This thread is all about the Slant slingshot I started making in 2014 August, right after the Torque. This project is not completely finished yet but almost done. Some of the members here already know the project and gave feedback on the design last year.

I wanted to wait with this until it's finished, but within days my next week deadlines turned to be critical, so have to focus on daily job. I'm also working at nights, but time is never enough. This was the last moment to start to share before next semester starts.

This thread will be an updated workflow thread.

Thank you for reading the "forewords", have a nice day,

Tremo / Mark


----------



## Tremoside

*001 - The Slant Project*

*Initial Requirements*


no slip, no shine
ambidextrous - switching hands, or passing the slingshot to someone else
flat body - to wear in the pocket - and warm it up on cold days
cast aluminum - my taste
carefully designed center of mass - ZEN
weight in 180-250 grams range - no fatigue but stabile shots, also EDC kept in mind
flat profile clips - focus on performance and ergonomics
thumb support and pinch grip
OTT flats only - low forks, compact head, better for using clips
belt clip that makes the carry easier
ammo preload option - one in the chamber - belt clip
no board cut
handmade stuff and classic manufacturing processes combined with edge tech

*Challenges*


wide tips makes difficult to create a matching handle proportion
full sized frame needs to be thin to reduce overall weight - have to find out where to make it thinner or thicker
must be comfortable for long shooting sessions like weekend or competitive shooting
clip needs to handle a wide variety of elastics - TBB, TBG, Thera tubes, Linatex, double flats, Dankung singles
using aluminum casting and 3D printing as production processes










This first image shows the initial sketch. I was working on matching the ideas with the functions and functions with forms. The original shape came quite fast, but spent more time than a year on details...










Clip was tricky. It's not a problem if you make a one off slingshot for your needs but I wanted to work with TBG, Linatex, TheraTubes, Dankung, so it gave me a headache.










I was playing a lot with different orientation, angle, position of the screw. Also made a couple prints you will see later.










This was the original bamboo cut that I made for testing how it shoots. Proof of concept model as fast as possible. It was funny at the tips but was super to shoot from the first time.










Matchstick & groove with Zip tie . "Make it fast, make it work"










When the proof of concept was ready and I used it for a couple days in a row I was starting the CAD work. CAD is cool, but it is the slowest work and you always have to redo things. Working with hands are way better, but you can't make enough iteration. Anyway, I wanted to create a 3D model, to be printed out and test the details. Also pointed my focus to remove any board-cut feature.










As you see I had the basic outline first, then started to working out the tips and mounts. The "private" symbol on the right was made as calibration feature for center of mass. It gave me a daaaaam' headache during the casting process.










The image up there shows the features modified at the bottom. I was not sure about how can I mount the belt clips, but started to develop a platform at the bottom. It was a VERY exciting part to design. A tiny freaking detail that was a big question from the beginning. I wanted to avoid to create a hole because that looks bad to this design. But the hole can be drilled so easy. I ended up with a stadium curve but had to make sure the melted aluminum can fill these areas, was not easy to find the right dimensions for the handle.










Main 3 steps of the belt clip. The first on the left was my basic idea, but the form was so soft and looking weak. Don't get me wrong, I like curves, but not for this slingshot. It was much more a "stealth style" design.

--------------------------------------------------------------

So that's it for now. I hope you will like this project and the results. I'm collecting my thoughts and images and update as I can.

Thank you very much for your time,

Tremo


----------



## derandy

Holy smoke , i love this one. Its such a clean nice design. Great work...


----------



## The Gopher

Wonderful work being done! I wish I had your skill set to design with!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleShot

I have one of the earlier iterations of this slingshot and it is a WINNER! Perfect balance, great feel, and a well thought out design. This one has been strung up with my favorite hunting bands all fall and winter and is a joy to shoot. I hope that Mark can find a way to get this one to market as designed.


----------



## jazz

very good thinking, and the process is amazing!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Can-Opener

I enjoy seeing the process laid out. Organized work flow. Also the thoughts behind the design. I would own one of these just to look at  Aside from the pleasure of shooting it.  Your sense of design is outstanding.  The work and expense of making a design like this commercially viable is overwhelming to my simple mind  Congratulations on your progress so far.


----------



## E.G.

Amazing work, Mark!

You've put a lot of "challenges" in this one... I love pics, they worth more than thousand words!

Can't wait to see more 

Greeting to neighbor :wave:


----------



## sidecar_

Fascinating, thank you Mark! I enjoy seeing your process, I can visualize it coming to life. Also recently found your web page, cool stuff. http://seljanslingshots.com/

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-

Thanks for sharing your work - always enjoy seeing insights into design. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Metropolicity

LURRVE IT! I am a big fan of this design...ahem...owning one is a super honour.


----------



## leon13

That is so cool to see the process of birth 
you really rock 
Cheers


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Excellent design flow and I really enjoy your idea sketching and rendering skills.*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Thanks for sharing


----------



## honorary pie

I like it.. I've never been a huge aluminum fan, cause it can be so cold, but I really wanna try this. I think the clip is a great idea, as it wouldn't get tangled with 3 other shooters in my pocket...


----------



## Tremoside

derandy said:


> Holy smoke , i love this one. Its such a clean nice design. Great work...


Thank you Andy! I hope you will like the following details to  Good to have you here!



The Gopher said:


> Wonderful work being done! I wish I had your skill set to design with!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Gopher, Thank you very much for your kindness!



SimpleShot said:


> I have one of the earlier iterations of this slingshot and it is a WINNER! Perfect balance, great feel, and a well thought out design. This one has been strung up with my favorite hunting bands all fall and winter and is a joy to shoot. I hope that Mark can find a way to get this one to market as designed.


WOW Nathan, Thank you very much for your feedback :wave: . I hope you will like the latest version too. I'm working on some details of the pack, but it's close. I will refer one of your comments (more round at the tip) when will talk about the current version! Thanks again!



jazz said:


> very good thinking, and the process is amazing!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Thanks a lot Jazz, next step will come after this post!



Can-Opener said:


> I enjoy seeing the process laid out. Organized work flow. Also the thoughts behind the design. I would own one of these just to look at Aside from the pleasure of shooting it.  Your sense of design is outstanding.  The work and expense of making a design like this commercially viable is overwhelming to my simple mind Congratulations on your progress so far.


Randy you're a true source of inspiration, support and sportsmanship. I'm grateful for all of your words! Now I can stress myself to not disappoint you with the upcoming steps 



E.G. said:


> Amazing work, Mark!
> 
> You've put a lot of "challenges" in this one... I love pics, they worth more than thousand words!
> 
> Can't wait to see more
> 
> Greeting to neighbor :wave:


E.G. Thank you neighbor! Be sure I will show more challenges. I have no pictures about everything but will tell the details. Good to see you!



sidecar_ said:


> Fascinating, thank you Mark! I enjoy seeing your process, I can visualize it coming to life. Also recently found your web page, cool stuff. http://seljanslingshots.com/
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey Sidecar! This thread is only presented at this forum and glad you've found my site. Have fun!



RT- said:


> Thanks for sharing your work - always enjoy seeing insights into design. Looking forward to future updates.


RT, Thank you for the feedback ! I was a bit concerned when I had the idea, but as I receive feedback it helps a lot to collect my thoughts and share what I can.



Tag said:


> Thanks for sharing


Thanks for watching Tag!



Metropolicity said:


> LURRVE IT! I am a big fan of this design...ahem...owning one is a super honour.


Same on this side Eric! I'm so glad having your amazing Ivy Leaguer!!!



leon13 said:


> That is so cool to see the process of birth
> you really rock
> Cheers


Hey Leon! I'm collecting all "backstage" info to show the funny parts of this journey  



Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Excellent design flow and I really enjoy your idea sketching and rendering skills.*


Thanks Mr. Monkeynipples! Some sketches always help. I like to hand them on the wall as a mission guide.



noemarc said:


> Thanks for sharing


Thanks for your attention and time!



honorary pie said:


> I like it.. I've never been a huge aluminum fan, cause it can be so cold, but I really wanna try this. I think the clip is a great idea, as it wouldn't get tangled with 3 other shooters in my pocket...


Honorary Pie, great statements! First I was also afraid of the frame cooling down, but thanks to the small mass, the surface finish and the fact that it's easy to keep close to the body helps a lot. Off course still cooler than a G10 or laminate, but heats up fast.

--------------------

Thank you for your comments! Next part is coming soon!


----------



## Tremoside

*002 - Print it out loud*

*Story*

I was excited after testing the bamboo cut and having the basic form. But was afraid of 3D printing the frame. It was a full sized stuff but quite minimalist and when something looks good on a screen I'm usually nervous because that does not mean too much in practice. Happened many times.

*Print or not to print*

I was making a hollow model and built up the interior structure to generate support. I only wanted to test how it feels, but I had luck and it was a great shooter from the first. But back on the track. Why is that question? Print or not to print? My concern was: the print is TOO different form aluminum and even if it works well it is not the same. A 3D print is hard to compare to an aluminum cast. Different surface, weight, temperature, strength, momentum etc. Anyway I thought it's a good idea to print it out as soon as possible and let we see if it's good for the task.

*AC/DC*

Shook me all night long. Before i started the preparation for casting I was spent quite a lot intimate days with her. It was like a beginning of a relationship. It was actually. I've spent long months and will spend more with her. Even with the superlight 3D print could handle heavy bands and that was an awesome feeling. I was blessed. I thought...  But casting process was in front of me.










What you see is the first 3D print in PA 2200 (Nylon). Hollow, with inside ribs to keep it strong and preserve flexibility. By default its fully green, white parts show marks of sanding. Nylon is not really a friend of sanding or abrasive processes. Wet sanding helps but it's a never ending story. By the way, 3D printed nylon is a porous on the surface, so if someone start wet sanding right first it my suck in the water and sometimes it feels weird. So I like wet sanding only close to the final grits. The initial sanding phase was up to 600 grit. Seven layers of acrylic coating and some layers were sanded in-between too. Acryl was curing for 4 days. Then wet sanding up to 1000 grit and some Dremel brushing and polishing at the tiny parts. Was more than a week to check every nasty corners.










This is the divider and the frame after the first casts. I was thinking of making a laser cut, mill, 3D print divider, but it was cheaper and faster to find a local workshop that's dedicated for the work. Honestly it is not necessary after all.... I thought the divider helps the handmade casting that much, but not in all case. Of course in my case (for this specific slingshot) it was useless and just slowed down the work with weeks. Anyway It was just the first part of the casting disaster 










What you see is the closeup of the acrylic coated 3D printed frame. If you see those little flags around the aim-reference dots you may already say. It was too sticky for the sand. Yes, it was. I will present the wasteland of failures next time . The greyish-shiny coat is graphite and talc. The first sand was so rough I had to retouch or better call it: redo the coat and polish after this first run.










The area you see in the middle is the center of mass. This is the "heart" of both geometry (volume and weight) and pouring in of the melted metal. I had no luck with the rough sand and the divider, but I was careful enough with this and the cross sections were chosen wisely (and luckily). This makes possible that the back of the handle can be made and the liquid aluminum can reach that tiny lanyard part at the tip of this frame.










More details about the suffered casting master. I had a real fight with the guy who made the sand casting for the first tests. There was lot of lying and cheating in the background. I was prepared but was absolutely surprised on the other side. Probably I will repeat myself, but mention here. I've spent six months to finally find the master craftsman who actually knows how to cast. More details a bit later.










This last picture is a small reminder of failing in 3D print. Both of them Slant slingshot prints. Technical details like resolution, exit hole sizes are the same. Do you see the homogeneous, grainy red surface ?and that stepped low quality in green? It is a mistake of the orientation! Laser printing is expensive, so no one average craftsmen have money to own one. Laser printing is made by companies. And they like to save money when they can. Printing is slow. It is going layer by layer. If you have a higher (a 140mm or max 6" slingshot is HIGH to them) standing model that means they have to print more layers than in a laying flat mode. So they laying down your model to print it faster - and cheaper to them... It' not true for EVERYTHING, but for the Slant it was true and it was a huge problem. I was waiting for that green model at least two weeks. It arrived, and it was completely useless for casting... wasted time, wasted money and disappointment. I had to email and make a correction with the printing company. They were helpful and friendly, I lost no money, but when you have no time to sleep enough you don't want loose time and enthusiasm.

*Lessons learned*


Casting needs lot of preparation and effort. After the first tests you may want to check everything again.*Iteration is king.*
Do not waste time to stay and stick to a manufacturer or craftsman if you're not satisfied. *Stay in love or leave in a blink.*
No matter what advanced technology are you using or paying for. There is someone who will push a button. And make it wrong. Don't be mad about that. It will happen. Be prepared and ask them before they start something. Email them, phone them. Ask for work in progress photos or anything. If you loose something that's mostly your valuable time. *Even a start button can be pushed wrongly.*
Test your slingshot (or any product) and enjoy! If you do not enjoy and believe in your slingshot from the first time.. the whole production will turn into a nightmare of disappointments.* Have fun or there will be fun...* 

So this is it now. I hope you enjoy the read or if you don't have the time I hope these images are showing the challenges and process.

Thank you my friends, have a nice weekend!

Trem


----------



## E.G.

Again very nice post.

I can read post like this everyday 

You put a lot of work in this one... I see that you are very meticulousness, you look at every detail. I love that, but sometimes You do not have to be wrong - something else will be 

We learn something new everyday, so keep us in touch with your project 

Cheers


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

wow, I would seriously buy a print of those first sketches.... art

I wish I could sketch like that lol 

Thanks for sharing my friend....Your process is always educational and a pleasure to follow.

and that sanded green nylon is so pretty, I love the look ...I think I would even choose that one over a metal one in a heartbeat

Also first time I have seen a divider like that, kinda surprised how the cast looks so fine and the divider so rough (at least at first sight)


----------



## Tremoside

E.G. said:


> Again very nice post.
> 
> I can read post like this everyday
> 
> You put a lot of work in this one... I see that you are very meticulousness, you look at every detail. I love that, but sometimes You do not have to be wrong - something else will be
> 
> We learn something new everyday, so keep us in touch with your project
> 
> Cheers


Thank you E.G. I'm really glad to read your feedback. I pay attention to details, but it's not a personal thing for me. I learned the hard way: details can mess up things. But it's not just that. There are some tiny and sophisticated function you simply can not test if you don't put time and attention into that.

More experiments and details will come! I hope you will enjoy the read.


----------



## Tremoside

JohnKrakatoa said:


> wow, I would seriously buy a print of those first sketches.... art
> 
> I wish I could sketch like that lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing my friend....Your process is always educational and a pleasure to follow.
> 
> and that sanded green nylon is so pretty, I love the look ...I think I would even choose that one over a metal one in a heartbeat
> 
> Also first time I have seen a divider like that, kinda surprised how the cast looks so fine and the divider so rough (at least at first sight)


Hey John, You always find some kind words to share. Thank you!

The sanded nylon look is also grabbed my wife's attention. When I first made it back in 2013 it was a blue nylon slingshot. She was named this technique "Jeans Finish"  . It was made for a trade. I was in a hurry and made no pictures. It was not my best trade... but still this day I like the jeans finish 

These previous images shows no alu casts. The actual casts made with this divider will come in my next update. The story goes on.

Have a day my friend,

Tremo


----------



## jazz

I loke your approach, there is lot of thinking afront, preparation and doubts - as it should be in every serious endeavour.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Tremoside

*003 - Enter Sandman*

*Expectations? - hold your horses* 

After the divider and the master cast was ready (roughly 4 weeks + printing time that's usually 3 weeks) I was uplifted, happy and relaxed. I had aluminum casting projects before and had great results. So I thought I will ring my contacts and everything will be fine.

No way. The man I was working with, cheated a bit to make his life easier. He agreed with a different "master" than I thought.

*Results*


Out of 10 castings only 2 was acceptable
I was waiting 3 weeks until I see this disaster
They casted aluminum like IRON... Huge grains, and a distorted master cast came back had to retouch, refine everything again
I had to call the guy 7 times until he gave me back my own 3D print and divider and yeah, more 2 weeks...

*Status*

After all these "challenges" I was tired but was never happier!

Despite the not so funny part, I had the first aluminum version of the Slant and it was way better than everything!

The weight was excellent for my taste. Light but not super light for an alu cast.










From the ten initial cast it was the best in quality... it was not bad if I only wanted to make 1 one piece, but I wanted to make more for the family and for a couple trades. I slowly started sanding, but it was quite hopeless .










Here is a useless cast. The casting sand was so rough it was almost totally "erase" the centering cone for the thread of the clip. You see a mark of a Dremel tip. I was experimenting a bit but had to move on.










Next ruined piece. Wonders of angle grinder and inexperienced hand  Not mine, it was made by the "master craftsman".










It was promising to see that the end of the handle can be made with casting. However the dividing edges were jaggy.










What you see at the lower center of the image is truly my mistake. I kept in mind aluminum casting during the modeling, but forgot this center area. I missed to create the draft angle. It had straight sidewalls and the casting sand was stuck inside the small windows all the time.










-------------------

*Decisions need to be made*

At this point I was in trouble. Start this again, try to find someone else who helps me with casting or just make a new print and share that here.

I was satisfied with the functionality of the Slant slingshot and that was a great thing.

*Lessons learned*


*It's better to know and avoid a mistake than handle it unprepared.*
*A good concept still needs a proper way to be realized* 
*One day in production equals a week in real life.*

-----------------------

Next update will be about an experience of surface finish :rofl:

Thanks for watching,

Tremo


----------



## leon13

Hi Tremo did you ever got contact with Milbro from England ? http://www.milbroproshotuk.com

very nice person and doing this like for ever ever ;-)

maybe contact him to get problems solved

cheers


----------



## flicks

Awesome, inspirational, mindblowing! Thanks for the insight in your work! From an idea to a casted slingshot! Thinking of all the little things and details! Thank you for the build log, my friend.

Did I say that that it is awesome, inspirational and mindblowing? It really is!!!!!


----------



## Tremoside

jazz said:


> I loke your approach, there is lot of thinking afront, preparation and doubts - as it should be in every serious endeavour.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Thanks Jazz! I'm a project type person, and made work in progress threads a decade ago.

Sadly it's archived, but still couple thousand comments on a single WIP thread (was a 3D competition): http://forums.cgsociety.org/archive/index.php?t-222836.html

This thread will be not that long, it's a different community, but I really enjoy if a couple interested people are entertained here  



leon13 said:


> Hi Tremo did you ever got contact with Milbro from England ? http://www.milbroproshotuk.com
> 
> very nice person and doing this like for ever ever ;-)
> 
> maybe contact him to get problems solved
> 
> cheers


Hi Leon! Yes, I had an email conversation with Pete 3 years ago... but finally I've found a great friend and a great craftsman in casting here in my country. I will talk about the details. He casted the slingshot that you have. I will post some pictures about the nature alu surfaces. Dreamy 



flicks said:


> Awesome, inspirational, mindblowing! Thanks for the insight in your work! From an idea to a casted slingshot! Thinking of all the little things and details! Thank you for the build log, my friend.
> 
> Did I say that that it is awesome, inspirational and mindblowing? It really is!!!!!


Thank you my friend  I will cover all the details to share the fun! Hope you will like all the content.

-------------------------------------

Thank you very much for the inspiration and support! Time is always short so these comments really help a LOT to me to get on top and find the time for posting!


----------



## Tremoside

*003b - Plasti De(e)p*

*As good as bad*

I do like matte finish. I never had golden jewelry, mostly wearing water pump sealing as rings and bracelets. Not really as schmuck, just was handy when I left the sealing at the workshop. As a quick spare part. In general I like matte rubber surfaces, I liked the look of PlastiDip. So a bought a couple spray can.

*Pros*


matte
nice colors even in cans
very nice tactile feeling
you can remove it
when it works it covers the surface quite well
gives some warmth to aluminum grips

*Cons*


it is NOT durable at all - for slingshots, at least for my needs
expensive - and the spray helps you to waste a LOT of this expensive material
don't like cold - don't like heat
you have to shake that can all the time - I mean all the time










What you see above is not my best attempt, but my latest. I've spent about 8 hours sanding that rough aluminum frame I showed in previous post and now I had this useless coat. I made it a couple times. Peeling this off, prepare the surface and start again. I tried almost everything to make it work. Cleaned the surface perfectly, checked temperature, shake up the can, measured time with a stopwatch, measured cure time and and adjusted temperature.

But despite my trials it was still a NOT durable stuff at all. At the bottom of the image you see those two line like marks showing towards the top. That's where the belt clip is mounted. After two days of curing it could not handle a simple mounting process 










I'm showing the tip here. All wonders of my PlastiDip experiments.

*Lessons learned*


Popularity of a product is one thing.
If you don't now and can't get proper instructions of a process it's better not to waste time and energy (and money)
It's not worth to make something perfect if the outcome is not durable

----------------------------------------

Results after the first couple month:


No proper casting
Problems with the master cast
No surface solution

I had a very promising, but fully experimental slingshot in my hands. *So I started again* from the CAD and printing....


----------



## Tremoside

*004 - Reprint & Additional Parts*

*Strategy? - Waiting*

I made the changes on the frame as soon as possible and was waiting for the new print . Then made sanding, coating, polishing. (3 weeks more :yeahright: :rofl: )

*Belt Clip & Field Key*

In the spare time I started working on the details of the belt clip and an additional key that was inspired by master Flicks. I used a new material for this. Liked the look but not the function. So take a look at the pictures 










What you see on the picture is the first printed (v2) belt clip for the Slant. The bottom was almost at the final stage but the top was quite flat. I had no big problems with the shape but it was bending instead of flexing. So when in use the flat lever become a curved one and that was looking weird.










Can you see those shiny particles at the clip? That's aluminum. This part was printed in an aluminum-polyamide (nylon) mixture called alumide. It can be polished a bit and the shiny alu grain looks quite nice. The only problem is: alumide is flexible and soft. Actually it's too soft. Pure nylon print is almost two times stronger than half alu half nylon. Ok, at least I tried something new 










Ok, here is a sneak peak of the Slant v1 alu at the bottom. It is mounted with the final belt clip. The risen shape modified the bending of the material. It is also working well with thicker textiles (denim pocket) and don't disturbs the hand when shooting.










So this is my take on the field key. Before someone ask for it: it's too expensive to print it in metal. But I will tell the details.

This type of Allen key is using this tiny wing like shape that can be pinched between thumb and index. Inside the wing a cavity is placed to accept a paracord lanyard. A key like this can be mounted on your lanyard and you can keep it in front all the time.










I like these till this day, but they need to be printed in metal, or have to create a bit holder, because the material is not strong enough. I don't think anyone like a key that cost of a price of a budget slingshot . So I'm using traditional keys until I can find a good balance in price and function.

*Lessons learned*


Trust to proof. New materials can be nice, but needs the extra attention.
Nowadays everything can be created and produced, but making something bulletproof or space tech makes no sense if you can not improve function (at least for me).

------------------------------------

I hope you enjoy the presentation. Let me know if you have any question about these details 

Have a nice day, :wave:

Tremo


----------



## leon13

i need to send some coffee your way so you can finish this with no sleep ;-)

thats so cool to see al the work you put in al the details

crazy and i learn something new again

thanks so much and great pictures as well

cheers


----------



## grappo73

Thanks for sharing!!! Good work!!!


----------



## slingshotnew

I am speechless !!!! Great technique and great ideas . Thanks thanks thanks for watching

:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## E.G.

Hi Mark,

Thanks for sharing every detail with us, I love read it with coffee 

If I may ask, which printer do you use? Some time ago I ordered some printed parts from one guy here in Croatia, but finish on this parts is not half good as your...

I especially like finish on your previous shooter orange/red? How I see this one have very nice grip, and look 

I waiting more 

Cheers


----------



## Tremoside

*005 - Here we go - The Slant 1.0*

*Casting for real*

It took me almost six months to find the best aluminum caster in my country but I've found him. He learned casting secrets from his father. They run their family casting business since ages. And he casts for museum restorations also.

*Anodizing - no way*

After the PlastiDip failure I had the newly made casts and wanted to anodize them . Asked a couple experts and I was told - It can be done, but be prepared! All in all anodizing an aluminum cast really depends on the components of the casting material, the mechanical treatment of the surface including what material is used for the treatment and how. Also the usual lye bath before anodizing can help to open up the surface. Long story short. Had a success in anodizing 









This is just a thumbnail 









The fork is at 4" and tips are 30mils. What you see is 1" bands. It has a very low fork and a super short neck transition. Really close to the wrist and the handle is large enough to keep the grip safe and under control. The center of mass is right at the middle finger - just at the top of the neck. So if shoot with a light grip it still behaves pretty well.









Here is the tapered body from the side. This taper really helps to spare a couple grams and maintain the low profile of the slingshot. The frame is angled in all directions. Looks easy, but shape is tricky. The clips are thin and in line with the braces. So it's easy to grip them to keep the lever low.









Some of you might remember my PenPouch. It's version 3 and hope this year I can make a new innovative version again . Anyway the most important thing is the "one in the chamber" function for hunters or slingshot IPSC  my dreamsport... The idea comes from Vinnie and updated with the clip function. For hunters: if you place your finger behind the clip - through the skeletonized handle you can avoid the clip to make noise when pouch is released.









It's a full sized frame but not overly large. I used microcord for the cobra stitch lanyard instead of the usual 550 paracord. 550 was simply too bulky and not as comfy to me as this. The bigger knots on an 550 stitch were not as homogeneous as on this thinner counterpart. It also has a stiffness that makes easier to mount on your wrist. Pocket-ability was also a huge issue, so I decided to go with this instead of the standard 550.









No shine - no slip. I don't really care about tactical look or coolness. In fact my hands are sweating and slipping quite easily. Not my best "skill" but what to do. I like this textured, blasted surface. Most of my friends described it as "metal concrete" or " frozen velvet". On Slant 1.0 clips and band clips are 3D printed nylon parts.









This is the way to clip at light walks or collecting ammo. No mess and still a room for the other slingshot(s) in the pocket 









Thanks to the microcord lanyard it can occupy a smaller space in the pocket.

------------------------------

So this is version one. A couple of my friends have it and they were kind with me to share their experiences... but that will be an upcoming story 

Have a nice day my friends and hope you like the recent results. Be prepared for more!

Mark


----------



## Tremoside

leon13 said:


> i need to send some coffee your way so you can finish this with no sleep ;-)
> 
> thats so cool to see al the work you put in al the details
> 
> crazy and i learn something new again
> 
> thanks so much and great pictures as well
> 
> cheers


I don't sleep ever . Stay tuned my friend. My latest post is not the last in design . It will be fun. But please don't tell my wife I'm on coffee again 



grappo73 said:


> Thanks for sharing!!! Good work!!!


Thank you for the support! Let me know how you like version 1.0!



slingshotnew said:


> I am speechless !!!! Great technique and great ideas . Thanks thanks thanks for watching
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown:


HHHa, this is what I was told when I was sitting at 6.00 am at Firenze Loggia at Palazzo Vecchio. My drawing book still has some sketches from Italy. good to have you here!


----------



## Tremoside

E.G. said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for sharing every detail with us, I love read it with coffee
> 
> If I may ask, which printer do you use? Some time ago I ordered some printed parts from one guy here in Croatia, but finish on this parts is not half good as your...
> 
> I especially like finish on your previous shooter orange/red? How I see this one have very nice grip, and look
> 
> I waiting more
> 
> Cheers


Hi E.G,

I'm using printer services and my favorite is Shapeways. You will find it easily, but drop me a PM if you need more specific info. I like to use the latest available tech and I want to sleep at home , so I have no closet sized printers here.

I'm using Selective Laser Sinthering technology and that's not a personal printing technology. Machine is too expensive for small business. It also has steps but the material can be tumbled and those ceramic rods can smooth out most of the steps. Honestly you can really "learn" to model to the technology. Like keep attention on orientation and keep in mind the optimal sizes for the print. Sometimes file conversion causes trouble. I like to convert my own files and make resolution (stl triangulation) as high as possible.

I had various experiences with local printing companies. I had some conversation with fellows and it looks to me most of the small business printers are in an efficiency spiral and they have to spin their machines to the maximum to make it profitable. So I like to work with larger printing companies. Their disadvantage is speed. Locally I can print something within two days (not SLS!, mostly photopolymer). Or if it's for movie work it can be done within one day, but outside HUN it takes at least a week.

If you accept an advice: if you need printing you have to make it into a habit. Test it when it's possible. Make challenges. You have to pick up knowledge and experience before it is actually needed. Especially true in 3D printing.

Have a calm night  it's pretty late here

Trem


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

Outstanding work, no question!

Thanks a lot for sharing the progress.



Rip


----------



## Beanflip

Keep up the good work. I hope they are available some day.


----------



## E.G.

Tremoside said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for sharing every detail with us, I love read it with coffee
> 
> If I may ask, which printer do you use? Some time ago I ordered some printed parts from one guy here in Croatia, but finish on this parts is not half good as your...
> 
> I especially like finish on your previous shooter orange/red? How I see this one have very nice grip, and look
> 
> I waiting more
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi E.G,
> 
> I'm using printer services and my favorite is Shapeways. You will find it easily, but drop me a PM if you need more specific info. I like to use the latest available tech and I want to sleep at home , so I have no closet sized printers here.
> 
> I'm using Selective Laser Sinthering technology and that's not a personal printing technology. Machine is too expensive for small business. It also has steps but the material can be tumbled and those ceramic rods can smooth out most of the steps. Honestly you can really "learn" to model to the technology. Like keep attention on orientation and keep in mind the optimal sizes for the print. Sometimes file conversion causes trouble. I like to convert my own files and make resolution (stl triangulation) as high as possible.
> 
> I had various experiences with local printing companies. I had some conversation with fellows and it looks to me most of the small business printers are in an efficiency spiral and they have to spin their machines to the maximum to make it profitable. So I like to work with larger printing companies. Their disadvantage is speed. Locally I can print something within two days (not SLS!, mostly photopolymer). Or if it's for movie work it can be done within one day, but outside HUN it takes at least a week.
> 
> If you accept an advice: if you need printing you have to make it into a habit. Test it when it's possible. Make challenges. You have to pick up knowledge and experience before it is actually needed. Especially true in 3D printing.
> 
> Have a calm night  it's pretty late here
> 
> Trem
Click to expand...

Wow, it's amazing what they can do  Only the imagination is limit...

Thanks for the explanation now seems clearer. I'm not good with Cad as you, I have initial knowledge 

If I will need help about 3D printing I will PM you 

Thanks for your time! 

Cheers


----------



## derandy

This will be a winner ,for shure...where we can pre order ?


----------



## Chuck Daehler

A creative forum such as this inspires, by momentum, others to create, often in the footsteps of former fabricators, and often to originate yet more novel ways and means. Tremoside is a prime example of creativity yet using some ideas of others in the process. It's all about accumulative knowledge here. Keeping things simple, efficient and extremely functional has been Tremoside's goal which he achieved.

Thanks much for your most welcome and beneficial contributions, then and now.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

this is torture  Thec clip! (for fast acces storage in a pocket or elsewhere on body --- and for a quick draw=one in the pouch)..... the shape is so sexy and futuristic...

and then the dark black body with the awesome green accents....oooohh nooo torture

but an interesting read too  a novel almost


----------



## Volp

Super cool!!! 
Thanks man to show not just a great project but to show your great passion for the slingshots


----------



## Phoul Mouth

This makes me wish I was an OTT shooter.


----------



## leon13

Phoul Mouth said:


> This makes me wish I was an OTT shooter.


So let the lesson start 
I had on time no other chance than switching hand for slingshot shooting that was a challenge I tell ya but it's fun to start a noter way with your slingshot skills 
Cheers


----------



## BAT

Just WOW!! Amazing work! amazing process! From one ID to another: Hats off!! Top Shooter!!

Thanks a lot for sharing your passion and work!

Cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose

I don't use this emoji lightly, but......... :bowdown:

This is ridiculously badass!!!

and that green/black combo to boot! ....I'm getting all swoony over here.


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you very much, I'm learning a lot, you're very generous !!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## ShootnCoastie

This slingshot looks extremely awesome! I really like the lines you put on your slingshots, they all appear to have a 'futuristic' look to them.


----------



## Tremoside

Chuck Daehler said:


> A creative forum such as this inspires, by momentum, others to create, often in the footsteps of former fabricators, and often to originate yet more novel ways and means. Tremoside is a prime example of creativity yet using some ideas of others in the process. It's all about accumulative knowledge here. Keeping things simple, efficient and extremely functional has been Tremoside's goal which he achieved.
> 
> Thanks much for your most welcome and beneficial contributions, then and now.


First of all, Chuck thank you so much for posting such a valuable comment!

My English is not that good to turn my thoughts into these kind of solid sentences. I hope I can share enough to deserve to be inspired. Life is always changing and challenging us. I'm grateful for these running happy moments.

Thank you again :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Outstanding work, no question!
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Rip


Thank you very much Rip! :wave:



Beanflip said:


> Keep up the good work. I hope they are available some day.


Thank you for your inspiring comment! I do my best to keep in order my "civil" life and go forward with slingshots to that direction too.



derandy said:


> This will be a winner ,for shure...where we can pre order ?


Andy my friend, thanks for the kind words. I'm working on multiple pieces and when the whole progress is ready I will offer a couple.


----------



## Tremoside

JohnKrakatoa said:


> this is torture  Thec clip! (for fast acces storage in a pocket or elsewhere on body --- and for a quick draw=one in the pouch)..... the shape is so sexy and futuristic...
> 
> and then the dark black body with the awesome green accents....oooohh nooo torture
> 
> but an interesting read too  a novel almost


Hha John, Yes, I know it's long, but I'm also certain some people like this depth of the design process 

..pssst, I still have some stuff to show...



Volp said:


> Super cool!!!
> Thanks man to show not just a great project but to show your great passion for the slingshots


Thank you Volpster! I think we share this enthusiasm. But it makes you a better shooter than me 



Phoul Mouth said:


> This makes me wish I was an OTT shooter.


WOW, This is the comment of the day PhoulMouth! Like a slogan for a T-shirt. If ever happens can I use it publicly?



BAT said:


> Just WOW!! Amazing work! amazing process! From one ID to another: Hats off!! Top Shooter!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing your passion and work!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you BAT! :beer: Cheerio



quarterinmynose said:


> I don't use this emoji lightly, but......... :bowdown:
> 
> This is ridiculously badass!!!
> 
> and that green/black combo to boot! ....I'm getting all swoony over here.


I'm really glad you like it mate! Such a heavy compliment from a great builder!



alfshooter said:


> Thank you very much, I'm learning a lot, you're very generous !!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thank you Alf! I have a couple more things for the future, hope you will like those too!



ShootnCoastie said:


> This slingshot looks extremely awesome! I really like the lines you put on your slingshots, they all appear to have a 'futuristic' look to them.


Welcome on the thread mate! I'm glad if you like the style that I'm using. feedback is always appreciated!

----------------------------------------------------

Thank you very much for your comments, attention and time! Helps a lot to move forward!

Bests, Tremo


----------



## Resigned User

All awesome... Really... But now let's be serious and let's speak about price!!!

Just joking bro... But I'm really curious how much that little beast will be cost if you start mass production

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

its long? nah ! keep it up I love it


----------



## Tremoside

Widget said:


> All awesome... Really... But now let's be serious and let's speak about price!!!
> 
> Just joking bro... But I'm really curious how much that little beast will be cost if you start mass production
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


Hhhah Widget, straight to the point . Price is a challenge for sure. Lot of challenges ahead, I will keep the workflow organized and hope there will be not much more failure in the process. That can really reduce costs for me. mass production is not really a possibility, but small quantity can be made simultaneously. Stay tuned!



JohnKrakatoa said:


> its long? nah ! keep it up I love it


Yes, I'm sorry John :rofl: it will be longer. But be sure, I'm working on it! It's just fighting with deadlines and daily work. You don't need wait too much for the upcoming details


----------



## Tremoside

*006 - Crash Test Baby*

*Feedback time*

So thanks God, I was over a long work and Slant was ready to go. Used a lot, and was satisfied. But it was only me. The big test was still miles away. At this moment trades came into my mind. I had a couple trades with the Slant v1.0. I was honored by my trade partners and received not just super awesome slingshots, but valuable feedback.

Thank you my friends, you helped me a lot at these "early" stages. What's coming after this will be new to you too and heavily based on your input and suggestion.










All of us liked the surface and it was a good start. The rough, blasted and anodized aluminum was great. I was spending a lot of time to think of the order of cutting the threads. Some people say it's better to cut after anodizing some say cut it before. All in all. I'm not disappointed and will keep cutting threads before anodizing. Thanks to this the thread will be even more durable.










This closeup really shows the strength of the blasting. It was a bit stronger than needed. Metal-oxide blasting made a great job for prepare anodizing, but erased lot of details. It was not a big deal, but when you spend hours to make a decision between 0,25 and 0,5 mm as a radii you don't want to loose that detail. So it I had a conclusion to make a less pronounced surface finish.










I had no luck with Plasti Dip, you already know that . Anyway I tried and checked if it works better with 3D printed parts than aluminum. It was better, definitely, but durable? Not at all. However it was perfect as an indicator material for wearing.










Ok, have you ever asked why is that mini beaver tail at the most left part of the clip? That tiny extent theoretically used to be a position knob for the center mounted lanyard, but in practice it was useless because it works better with off-center lanyard. I thought it needs to be removed, but during shooting and wearing I really liked it. It gives a great tactile feedback and when I was sitting on a meeting (sometimes I also have too) it was a good feeling to rest my thumb on this part. Slinger feeling . That will be kept in place.










Here is a comparison with the first standard (the piece I used) cobra stitch and the microcord version. I do like lanyards but mostly for safety (Rayshot thread! Don't forget that) on a carried slingshot it might be better if easy to mount but do not eats up too much space. Microcord gives enough stiffness to handle well.










With my beloved band with. It was used for many months with various distances, shooting styles, and long long hours.

*Lessons learned*


When you already have something that is working it's not so easy to go forward with improving.
Even if something is good there is always a feeling to make it even better, but who knows how 

Next post will be about version 1.1 which one was half success half "experience" but you will see for yourself. It was just a short journey before my recent adventures with the final stuff.

*Thank you to be a part of this adventure. I have some exciting trails under preparation*


----------



## alfshooter

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tremoside

*007 - Tell me the truth*

*Doubt*

Nathan suggested to improve pinch grip. Flicks had comments about the handle and I was standing barefoot somewhere in the crowd. They told me it will be great, but you know... to make it perfect... So it was time to version 1.1.










Version 1.1 is based on changes to improve ergonomics. The overall thickness of the slingshot is increased with 2 millimeters the with of the handle from front view is also wider in shape. The thumb support and finger hook area was changed to a curve instead of a straight line (better for pinch).










One size fits all. I really learned a thing in ergonomics. You need flexibility but if things are over-complicated it's mostly just getting worse. If you can scale something and it works as expected that is a good sine of functionality in ergonomics. Many of the slingshots are proven this concept. You can find tons of good scale-able outlines in the template sections here. So I tried it.










I was not talking too much about the clips, because it was less difficult and as I developed the frame I had to change many things automatically. First I had the idea of printing them. But slowly it became a possibility to make a handmade cast for these clips too. This was an unexpected challenge but by increasing thickness and reducing insets it was possible to target.










The bottom frame is 1.1 there is not much change if you just judge by eye quickly, but in geometry it gave the room for a larger radius along the side. This higher radii increased the comfort and the plus thickness made the frame a bit heavier. Not much only 20 grams.










Quick test before waiting 2 weeks for a print. :rofl:










While waiting 1.1 to be printed I've spent some time with the belt clip. Flicks noticed: it is a gentle, but useful palm swell. I was wondering what happens if it is a bit inflated and functions as a palm swell & as a belt clip. It was fine definitely. I've wrapped this distorted pyramid like shape to the frame and used for a week at least. It was good, but not as good as big in volume. It may be good idea for standard materials but not for 3D printing at the moment.










A different angle of view.










This was Slant version 1.1. Slightly larger width at the handle, increased thickness and a better grip for pinching.

*My only problem with1.1 was...*

It was not a fast shooter as it was previously. The changes I made on the head were a bit off. thickness and radius changes worked great but outline changes were less efficient for the preferred shooting style.

*Conclusion*

All suggested changes were great, but I needed 3 months to overcome these issues and doubts. My conclusion was to make a bit more rounded frame at the finger area and make a wider handle too.

Lessons learned


Sometimes it's all about feelings. Performance might be the same or better, but good feelings gives the desired comfort.
It's worth to listen to an advice. Even if it's not manageable it can open up new possibilities.
"It's ready" is not equal with "It's done"

------------------------------------------

*Next steps will cover my current efforts on "finishing" this design. From CAD to cast till packaging.*

*Thank you for watching*! :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

*008 - On the right track*

*Workshop time*

CAD of Slant 1.2 was finished and alu casts were made afterwards. The superb handmade casting was sweet to sanding. I wanted to keep the manual workflow, so no powertools for sanding, just good old files and sanding papers. The pictures are showing these moments.










CAD draft of Slant 1.2

Differences between 1.0 and 1.2


Handle width is increased
1mm plus overall thickness
higher radius at finger support areas
longer thread for the clip
higher draft angles to make casting process easier
thicker band clips
stronger sockets inside clips










A mobile shot of the actual mold. *Band clips are also handmade aluminum casts*!










Alu was poured from 3 different feeding points. From the tips and at the handle. the final casts were super detailed with this smooth casting sand.










Do you remember the first photos of the casts? Now it looks awesome even from start of manual sanding.



















Checking forktips 










Make sure there is no any sharp split edge before going forward.










Voila, this is the smallest handmade aluminum cast I've ever seen. Started as a challenge for both CAD and casting and it was truly enjoyed. Of course it needs some time with corrections and sanding, but that's just fun.










First bunch of corrected clips. Slingshot sweets 










I'm getting closer.

---------------------------------------

*It is always uplifting when actual production processes are coming.*

This if for now, hope you like the building pictures!

Have a nice day,

Mark


----------



## E.G.

Hey Mark,

Last casting looks like finished product versus first try 

Awesome work! :bowdown:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Resigned User

Only a simple question because I loose the point 
Will there be the possibility to attach tubes?

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## derandy

This is so cool. The whole prozess you shared here is fantastic.
Its like we are all part of a the birth of a slingshot(baby). 
I Love it. 
I say it again, i want one...
Take care


----------



## Tremoside

E.G. said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Last casting looks like finished product versus first try
> 
> Awesome work! :bowdown:
> 
> Cheers :wave:


Yes E.G. it was the goal from the first time but had to walk that long way. It's was a good idea to improve both the design and reprint the master cast.



Widget said:


> Only a simple question because I loose the point
> Will there be the possibility to attach tubes?
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


I've used single tubes - Dankung - with Thera Tube Yellow protectors and liked that. Also used Thera Tube Red singles. Over The Top.



derandy said:


> This is so cool. The whole prozess you shared here is fantastic.
> Its like we are all part of a the birth of a slingshot(baby).
> I Love it.
> I say it again, i want one...
> Take care


Couple exciting details are still ahead us. Matching clips, mounting and assembly will be the next. The packaging will be exciting also. No pictures yet, that's really in the making.

Good to have you here my friend!


----------



## M.J

Excellent work, my friend! I have really enjoyed following this post :thumbsup:
I really like the shape of that slingshot, it looks like it would really distribute the pressure of the draw weight well. If you ever want to make one 75% scale I'd be happy to test it for you :lol:


----------



## Tremoside

*009 - Match*

*Make it fit*

Since the clips were not printed anymore a new challenge appeared. Handmade aluminum clips are not that uniform as prints, so they needed some special attention. First it was time to make pairs of them. As a second step there was the matching with the fork.










Check how the outline fits. Shrinking and file work helped to make the good fit.










It was important to make sure the grooves are clean.










The first clip I was made was in flat at the top. It was in line with the fork tip. Just like a normal Top Slot. When I was using the Slant with band-aiming method it was a bit disturbing to see the (target side) top of the clips during aiming at 15-20 meters.










The casting was so detailed, even some of the original printing marks (actually microns) were visible.










Where files are too rough and sandpaper is too soft, I like to carve aluminum with knives. A tip of a hawkbill can do wonders at such small areas.










Finishing with the pairing.










I was placing a couple marks to keep a reference point.

*The frames and clips were ready for the next step, the mount process. Drilling core holes and cutting threads.*


----------



## Tremoside

M.J said:


> Excellent work, my friend! I have really enjoyed following this post :thumbsup:
> I really like the shape of that slingshot, it looks like it would really distribute the pressure of the draw weight well. If you ever want to make one 75% scale I'd be happy to test it for you :lol:


Thank you M.J.!!!

Not 75% but close  I made some tests and works great :rofl: . Just like the PFS version (already tested and it was used in my PFS video - posted here . A smaller size converts the sceletonized handle into a pinky hole. It's without the clips, because of the loop tubes option and the smaller size.









Made a quick comparison.

I really appreciate your words and makes me super excited you spotted the option to scale the frame!

Bests,

Mark


----------



## M.J

Ooooo... That little one looks amazing!


----------



## derandy

Oh me me i want to...haha...Mark, even the small ones looks amazing...im totaly flashed...


----------



## Tremoside

*010 - Drill & Thread*

*Challenges*


Clips were tiny and some trickery needed to make a solid grip while drilling.
Designed a special tool to make the frame easier to drill
Punching numbers instead of using laser engraving










Before started drilling I've tested every matching again, including their outlines with TBG.










Three drill steps were used to make smaller steps and reduce tightening torque. The bottom plate is a piece of thick black rubber. The crown of the clip was aligned flat (during the previous step) and it was a great help to keep the piece steady on the rubber mat during making the drill. Wanted to avoid making harm to the clips with a tightened vise.










Just a close image 










This is the laser printed tool that was designed to make drilling of the frame faster and easier. It's just as large as necessary. Easy to clean and can be hanged on the wall when not in use.










Slant Plate in action.










Cutting threads.










Testing threads & clips. Make the pairs fit.










Couple of my friends (not from slingshotworld) suggested to go with a laser etched number and logo. I see some advantages of these, and like them, but this time I really wanted to punch these with hands. After days of sanding, drilling and everything done by hand it seemed to be a funny thing to etch numbers with laser. So used the traditional way and it feels good I did that for now.

--------------------------------

*Couple things are still ahead, but as I'm looking back this was the most uplifting moment during all the months.*

*Thank you for your time and attention, hope you had a great weekend!*

Tremo


----------



## Byudzai

You're a gentleman to share the adventure with us, Tremo. Beautiful sculpture brought to life. Can't wait to see the finals! Let us know if you're taking orders or if those are all spoken for.


----------



## leon13

You are a Genius the printed tool just smart opens my Minde to a noter dimension it's so cool 
And yes the numbers by hand do it that way looks better for my taste 
Thanks for al the nice pics it makes a lot of fun to follow your Slant progress process 
Cheers


----------



## Vly62

Thank you Sooo much for sharing the whole process - way cool!!


----------



## CanH8r

Looks awesome!


----------



## Tremoside

M.J said:


> Ooooo... That little one looks amazing!





derandy said:


> Oh me me i want to...haha...Mark, even the small ones looks amazing...im totaly flashed...


M.J. Andy Thank you!

I was thinking about show this or not, but it's also an important part of the Slant project so worth to show. Cheers :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

Byudzai said:


> You're a gentleman to share the adventure with us, Tremo. Beautiful sculpture brought to life. Can't wait to see the finals! Let us know if you're taking orders or if those are all spoken for.


Thank you very much Alex!

Your production thread showed the time to start a thread like this is worth it. Really appreciate your effort & attitude to help FlatCat to come alive. From experiments to handle manufacturing towards to web and reviews through the well prepared and recorded instructional video! You not just created something, but was taking care of sharing information and using actual feedback. Wish you the best with business.

Please check your slingshot gmail 

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Tremoside

leon13 said:


> You are a Genius the printed tool just smart opens my Minde to a noter dimension it's so cool
> And yes the numbers by hand do it that way looks better for my taste
> Thanks for al the nice pics it makes a lot of fun to follow your Slant progress process
> Cheers


Thank you my friend! Good to hear you like the punch numbers too! I had some doubt but it seems to disappear now 



Vly62 said:


> Thank you Sooo much for sharing the whole process - way cool!!


I'm looking for share more about packaging design too. Just have to prepare some pictures!



CanH8r said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank you very much Jeff! I'm really thankful for your visit. Your shooting skills and videos are always a pleasure to watch! :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

*011 - Assembly*

*Dark coat*

Anodizing was done by a local family company. I had a couple addresses, but I was asking my friends who I can trust about anodizing. Called many. Most of them told - Oh, not a problem! - or the opposite - Anodizing a cast is not working, sorry. One man who runs a second generation family business was told - I have to see the cast with my eye, can we make a test? Long story short. I'm really satisfied with the anodizing results. It is not as super fine as for 6061 or 7005 alu, but very-very nice in knowing that it is a handmade cast from a sand mold.

*Fall into place*

All the parts were finished, threads, drills done. The exiting moment of making the final assembly.










Matching pairs in their dark coat h34r:










More slingshot sweets 










I could not resist to make a picture over a carbon sheet. I know it's so predictable, but CF is as nice as nasty to work with.










Cut thread into band clip.










Some of you already commented on the green clip. I also like it, but decided to go with black for now. I also have an explanation on this. Green is used with a tumbled 3D print. It is not that grainy and less porous. The dye stick well, but color may vary time to time. Sometimes it's a light - more grass like - green, sometimes it is closer to the hazard-poison green. Made red, green, black, alu-like colors, tried acrylic coating also and finally decided to use plain black belt clips. It gives the deepest color, with no sensitivity against dirt. It's also less visible when used in the pocket.










First series of the Slant used M5 standard cylindrical - Allen heads. Still use this type at the belt clip mount, but tried smaller headed stainless steel bolts. These are sinking into the clip almost entirely. Working nice and not even noticeable in the pocket.










Checking before mounting belt clip.










This is the look of the grainy 3D print with the deep charcoal colored Slant frame.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Up next (this week)*

*Package design adventures with laser and plywood...*

Thank you for watching! Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## leon13

So cool


----------



## Can-Opener

Drooling is an understatement. This is looking so COOL! Now you are going to put effort into packaging. This is seriously OVER THE TOP pun intended


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

so can I reserve a number ?  or punched initials would be super sweet as a small customization option 

but I want a green clip  !


----------



## leon13

JohnKrakatoa said:


> so can I reserve a number ?  or punched initials would be super sweet as a small customization option
> 
> but I want a green clip  !


As long it's not number 13


----------



## E.G.

Looks amazing, what another to say? I ran out of words... :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

:wave:


----------



## BAT

Can´t wait to see the next update!!


----------



## Resigned User

No comment or just one... 
Wow!!!!

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## derandy

Every day i 'm waiting for the next update...keep them coming. So cool..


----------



## honorary pie

Wow man. I like the way you've paraphrased a years work into a few weeks of thread.. it's fun keeping up! Can't wait to see one all finished up and in my pocket..


----------



## Tremoside

Can-Opener said:


> Drooling is an understatement. This is looking so COOL! Now you are going to put effort into packaging. This is seriously OVER THE TOP pun intended


  package is important if a slingshot have to travel across the big ocean 



JohnKrakatoa said:


> so can I reserve a number ? or punched initials would be super sweet as a small customization option
> 
> but I want a green clip


Have a green clip (belt only). Initials? That's a bit complicated. Authenticity card with a personal note? 



leon13 said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> so can I reserve a number ? or punched initials would be super sweet as a small customization option
> 
> but I want a green clip !
> 
> 
> 
> As long it's not number 13
Click to expand...

OF COURSE! 13 is booked in slingshot world by you my friend! There is no doubt!



E.G. said:


> Looks amazing, what another to say? I ran out of words... :bowdown:


Thanks E.G. ! More to come!



BAT said:


> Can´t wait to see the next update!!


Thanks! I'm preparing the next updates! Working on it!



Widget said:


> No comment or just one...
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you mate!



derandy said:


> Every day i 'm waiting for the next update...keep them coming. So cool..


...sooon... h34r:



honorary pie said:


> Wow man. I like the way you've paraphrased a years work into a few weeks of thread.. it's fun keeping up! Can't wait to see one all finished up and in my pocket..


Thanks for visiting the thread Honorary pie! It's inspiring to have such a kind feedback!

---------------------------------

*Thank you guys! You're awesome!*

Have a nice day,

Mark


----------



## Tremoside

*012 - Presentation and care*

*Out of the box*

I was working with some industrial goods during my years. When was in maintenance it was always exciting to receive a large shipment. When something huge wrapped up wooden package is placed in the middle of the workshop and it's so complete you want to spend some time to see how this package was thought out to keep those heavy chunks in place during shipment. I'm really a fan of functional packaging.

*Laser & plywood*

Currently I'm not using this technology for my slingshots, but just as waterjet & milling its available and affordable. When package design was started I was checking some paper and metal box manufacturers but most of them were below my expectations or above my budget. Also have to mention I don't need a hundred boxes in my bedroom . Plywood was a good pick.

*In practice*

The Slant box is designed in CAD. It was important to test it virtually before cutting out. Even with this possibility it was about two months to getting close to the final package. The material is 3mm Birch plywood from Russia.

*Hidden challenges*


Make sure it fits in standard boxes available for shipping
Keep weight at the minimum - was calculated in CAD from the start
Try to make a package that's worth to keep and not thrown away
Make less junk and scrap - use wood as wisely as possible










The explosion draft of the basic box design. Sliding cap with bayonet fins. Panels are attached and glued.










Layout of the box. I was using stress relieve "drilling" at some critical areas like fins. It is not a symmetrical design if you take a look at the side panels. It was hard on me to stick myself to the final dimensions but after a while I had to 










When the first proto was ready I've spent some time to get the feeling. This industrial look and feeling was my goal.










Of course a package also needs testing. My good, old, tortured Slant was a crash test dummy again. Bands, Allen key, lanyard, everything in place. Some of you eagle eyes might see right away that the cutout inside the package is larger than the handle of the Slant. Yes. The test slingshot is a Slant 1.0 and the box was made for the Slant 1.2. It's just a funny thing to see I was that crazy to start the whole process from the beginning to made such changes like this. 2 millimeters on each side.

I made a huge mistake with this box. Guess what! Those extra fins at the rubber loops! I was over-complicating things. It happens. It was just painfully slow to hang the loops around those fins. So tiny, with high friction. I was thinking of using a special hooking tool that's designed for mounting springs into mechanics. I was in constant laughter. So this feature already removed 










-------------------------------------------

*I hope you enjoy the package design introductory post. It's not a usual concept for a slingshot or similar goods, but I think it's close to craftsmanship and our relation with wood and plywood in general.*

Have a nice day my friends,

Mark


----------



## Can-Opener

Others have said they are at a loss for words. I understand their expressed feelings. I have never seen a project taken to the completeness of this one. I have a couple of Chinese slingshots that came in nice cardboard boxes and one that came in a blow molded plastic box. They make a nice presentation and I have kept them all because they look cool in the box. However none of them compliment the slingshot like this dose. My jaw is agape. You have designed the slingshot and the box as a total package and it all compliments each other. This slingshot could live on a coffee table as a piece of functional art displayed just for the joy of viewing. But no you have made it completely functional so it is a shame not to use it for its intended purpose. She must be shot!

The time span of this project is easily lost as one pages down through the pictures seems like you just made this in a couple of months. I also have enjoyed seeing you face the challenges of the material. How to finish the aluminum, what size screws to use, what material for the pocket clip, to tap the threads before or after the finish, how to get a good casting,the drilling jig. For an old school designer like me this is all amazing technology, but in the end we face the same challenges weather we make a jig with a band saw or 3-D printer, cast aluminum or cut it out. The end result is the reality of a vision. Your vision is strong and pure. It show in the attention to the finest details. This slingshot is destine to become a classic because of you.  Congratulations on a project very well done 

I have enjoyed this thread so much. Are we at the end or do you have more surprises for us?


----------



## BAT

This is a COMPLETE project, the development from the sketchups, to the final product, including package, costumer experience, branding. It reminds me the school final projects! What a joy to watch!!

You are giving me a lot of ideas!! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## alfshooter

"wow" this has been a chair of study, execution and marketing, this leads to a product of highest quality!!!!

Thank you :bowdown:


----------



## Tremoside

BAT said:


> This is a COMPLETE project, the development from the sketchups, to the final product, including package, costumer experience, branding. It reminds me the school final projects! What a joy to watch!!
> 
> You are giving me a lot of ideas!! Thanks for the inspiration!!


Thank you BAT! Hhah, like graduating with slingshots  maybe someone will find the topic in future. Glad you enjoy the presentation!



alfshooter said:


> "wow" this has been a chair of study, execution and marketing, this leads to a product of highest quality!!!!
> 
> Thank you :bowdown:


Thank you so much Alf! It's surely an adventure! :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

Can-Opener said:


> Others have said they are at a loss for words. I understand their expressed feelings. I have never seen a project taken to the completeness of this one. I have a couple of Chinese slingshots that came in nice cardboard boxes and one that came in a blow molded plastic box. They make a nice presentation and I have kept them all because they look cool in the box. However none of them compliment the slingshot like this dose. My jaw is agape. You have designed the slingshot and the box as a total package and it all compliments each other. This slingshot could live on a coffee table as a piece of functional art displayed just for the joy of viewing. But no you have made it completely functional so it is a shame not to use it for its intended purpose. She must be shot!
> 
> The time span of this project is easily lost as one pages down through the pictures seems like you just made this in a couple of months. I also have enjoyed seeing you face the challenges of the material. How to finish the aluminum, what size screws to use, what material for the pocket clip, to tap the threads before or after the finish, how to get a good casting,the drilling jig. For an old school designer like me this is all amazing technology, but in the end we face the same challenges weather we make a jig with a band saw or 3-D printer, cast aluminum or cut it out. The end result is the reality of a vision. Your vision is strong and pure. It show in the attention to the finest details. This slingshot is destine to become a classic because of you.  Congratulations on a project very well done
> 
> I have enjoyed this thread so much. Are we at the end or do you have more surprises for us?


It's really hard to say anything when I read lines like you wrote. I started this note a couple times, but you know it's never easy to say so much with so less . Touching... and thank you... I love slingshots and love to create. It's an extra when my efforts appreciated this much.

----------------------

We are really close, but still a couple images! Try my best to make new update till Friday!

Got an idea! I will post an "Official Ending Image" when the project is finished :rofl:

Have a nice day,

Mark


----------



## NaturalFork

Dude! Great work!!


----------



## BAT

Tremoside said:


> Thank you BAT! Hhah, like graduating with slingshots  maybe someone will find the topic in future. Glad you enjoy the presentation!


It had been a SUPER COOL final project!! And for the presentation ending, some cans at 10 meters!!! YHEAAA!!! IT WORKS!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tremoside

*013 - End of heartache*

*Time still offers*

That first package was sitting on my desk for days and then weeks. Was cool to have something in my hands but still missed a tiny thing. I always have a slingshot at my desk. Now I had a couple prototype boxes and slingshots. It was just a small step to combine having slingshots and boxes in front. When the idea was noticed I was instantly electrified. Make the presentation box as a "dock" of the slingshot too.










Wasting material is a luxury. Especially if a cutout can be modified further and turned into a template  Aaand, loops are mountain bike inner tubes cut ups.










Dock idea in preparation.










Quick cut 










Now it's complete. This way it's easy to show the slingshot and picking it up anytime when it's time to deliver some shots.










-----------------

This is it  Time to show the final images for the Slant project.


----------



## Tremoside

*014 - The Slant 1.2*


Handmade, sand cast aluminum frame and band clips
Anodized matte surface
M5 stainless bolts & over D2 anodized threads inside tips
Laser printed PA6 (nylon) belt slips
4" width 30 mm tips for powerful or thin & wide flats
Banded up total weight including clips, bolts, lanyard: 225g (~8oz)

























































































*So this is it  thank you for following the progress, I hope you enjoyed *

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## Viper010

CanOpener said it really well, I think. Thank you so much for sharing this epic journey.


----------



## Poiema

What an enjoyable epic adventure in design and challenges, experiments and learning, drive and passion*!* I'm exhausted...







and completely moved beyond my ability to adequately express with mere words what you have accomplished with exceptional artistic skill and unrelenting perseverance.

Just looking... at this&#8230; all of this... radiates dynamic industrial luxuriousness. A perfect balance of handsome aesthetics and desirable features for optimal user experience and performance. It is precisely a level of quality and scrupulous attention to detail that we can expect from you, Tremo.

I know so little about *3D printing*, and I do not have the knowledge of production processes, materials and technology to fully relate with your experiences. I can at least appreciate competing complexities of balancing creative design concepts with personal artistic expression and practical application. You execute it so magnificently*!* And you have as well an undeniable *signature style* that is uniquely you, Sir Mark Seljan.

And I REALLY want to learn more about that amazing laser-cut ply box you designed*!* It appears to be a modular unit that fits together utilizing a clever system of slots and tabs*?* So no hardware or gluing*?*

I am so looking forward to the upcoming *FINALE* and great reveal. It's just incredibly exciting, and I'm very excited for you*!* Distinct. Elegant. Powerful. Sophistication. *Heirloom calibre*. To paraphrase a previous post, makes me all *swoony*
















My humble respect and greetings to *Sir* *Csaba*, for helping to make this dream a beautiful reality for you. Getting the casting *just right* was a crucial foundational component of this process.

*Oh, by the way&#8230;







*
I'll take mine in menacing morbid dungeon darkness. I'm not picky!






















Seriously, the anodized surface is about as perfect as I have seen. I'm loving the textured matte surface. I'm also crazy about the *hand-punched lettering* -I feel it contributes an element of nostalgia and conveys a recognition and appreciation of old-world quality. Fits the industrial theme and captures the essence of timelessness I think.

*Edit*:
*Oops*!* I see the finale, Tremo. For some strange reason, that last page didn't completely download until after I posted.







*
*It's gorgeous**!*


----------



## derandy

EPIC.....great job,awsome jurney...love it....but now its done ? No, we want to see it action, in fact i want to shoot with it 
Again great job....


----------



## leon13

Is this really the end ? 
Na Let's start the revue now  
and most import end videos till Y.T. collapse 
Thanks again for this journey 
so cool and al around 
so well presented 
Cheers


----------



## Resigned User

@Tremoside 
It's impossible to send you pm... Have you mailbox full?

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## E.G.

Amazing work, amazing progress, and amazing final product! :bowdown:

Great work Mark 

Any another project for my "morning coffee reading" 

:wave:


----------



## Tremoside

You're great! Thank YOU!

This week was crazy with events here. Released a couple PMs so there is some room.

Thank you a ton! Excuse me, but for this evening I have to miss my detailed messages.

Need to rebuild my English skills with some serious sleeeep 

:wave:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Tremoside said:


> *014 - The Slant 1.2*
> 
> 
> Handmade, sand cast aluminum frame and band clips
> Anodized matte surface
> M5 stainless bolts & over D2 anodized threads inside tips
> Laser printed PA6 (nylon) belt slips
> 4" width 30 mm tips for powerful or thin & wide flats
> Banded up total weight including clips, bolts, lanyard: 225g (~8oz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_001_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_002_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_003_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_004_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_005_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_006_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_007_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_008_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_009_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljan_SlantV1.2_presentation_010_LD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheEnd_LD.jpg
> 
> *So this is it  thank you for following the progress, I hope you enjoyed *
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tremo


Ok , I would love to own one just like this, but with a green belt clip 

Thank you for this shared journey again!


----------



## Beanflip

Amazing work.


----------



## Tremoside

Poiema said:


> What an enjoyable epic adventure in design and challenges, experiments and learning, drive and passion*!* I'm exhausted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and completely moved beyond my ability to adequately express with mere words what you have accomplished with exceptional artistic skill and unrelenting perseverance.
> 
> Just looking... at this&#8230; all of this... radiates dynamic industrial luxuriousness. A perfect balance of handsome aesthetics and desirable features for optimal user experience and performance. It is precisely a level of quality and scrupulous attention to detail that we can expect from you, Tremo.
> 
> I know so little about *3D printing*, and I do not have the knowledge of production processes, materials and technology to fully relate with your experiences. I can at least appreciate competing complexities of balancing creative design concepts with personal artistic expression and practical application. You execute it so magnificently*!* And you have as well an undeniable *signature style* that is uniquely you, Sir Mark Seljan.
> 
> And I REALLY want to learn more about that amazing laser-cut ply box you designed*!* It appears to be a modular unit that fits together utilizing a clever system of slots and tabs*?* So no hardware or gluing*?*
> 
> I am so looking forward to the upcoming *FINALE* and great reveal. It's just incredibly exciting, and I'm very excited for you*!* Distinct. Elegant. Powerful. Sophistication. *Heirloom calibre*. To paraphrase a previous post, makes me all *swoony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble respect and greetings to *Sir* *Csaba*, for helping to make this dream a beautiful reality for you. Getting the casting *just right* was a crucial foundational component of this process.
> 
> *Oh, by the way&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I'll take mine in menacing morbid dungeon darkness. I'm not picky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the anodized surface is about as perfect as I have seen. I'm loving the textured matte surface. I'm also crazy about the *hand-punched lettering* -I feel it contributes an element of nostalgia and conveys a recognition and appreciation of old-world quality. Fits the industrial theme and captures the essence of timelessness I think.
> 
> *Edit*:
> *Oops*!* I see the finale, Tremo. For some strange reason, that last page didn't completely download until after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *It's gorgeous**!*


Dear Poiema,

I read your notes for the fifth time (at least). Your kindness and attention to details is just incredible. I can not express myself the way you do but I promise I will do via my works and attention. It is wonderful how you can read the thoughts from the design. I always think of design as a way to translate thoughts into objects and then when someone meet with the object it can transfer the thoughts back. Like discussion with shapes.

Some interesting stuff I had no time to explain, but I see it can be fun to share.

The package has it's hard part. Depending on room temperature and condition of wood it needs small adjustments. By default the "thickness" of the laser is enough to make precision fitted parts but depending on the actual sheets it is calibrated each run. It also tricky to orient grain and portions of sheets are sometimes not perfectly flat.

Glue is needed for the box. It needs to be strong to perform during shipment and in use. However the structure can hold itself against normal forces.

Thank you for all the thoughts and support. Whenever I'm struggled I'm heading here and read what you and many good people wrote in these threads.

Have nice day my friend,

Mark


----------



## Tremoside

derandy said:


> EPIC.....great job,awsome jurney...love it....but now its done ? No, we want to see it action, in fact i want to shoot with it
> Again great job....


No Andy  it's never done but Slant 1.2 is ready know  thanks to you and our conversations I have great ideas for the future.



leon13 said:


> Is this really the end ?
> Na Let's start the revue now
> and most import end videos till Y.T. collapse
> Thanks again for this journey
> so cool and al around
> so well presented
> Cheers


Leon my friend, more will come, time is always cruel, but will set up for video.



Widget said:


> @Tremoside
> It's impossible to send you pm... Have you mailbox full?
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes Widget, I'm sorry it was full. As we discussed I will include tubes, bands and attachment methods in the video. Thanks for the good idea!



E.G. said:


> Amazing work, amazing progress, and amazing final product! :bowdown:
> 
> Great work Mark
> 
> Any another project for my "morning coffee reading"
> 
> :wave:


Thank you very much E.G. I'm thankful for your presence during this long thread! :wave:



JohnKrakatoa said:


> Ok , I would love to own one just like this, but with a green belt clip
> 
> Thank you for this shared journey again!


John my friend, green clip is in my hands according to our latest PM-s. I hope you will be satisfied with your choice my friend! Thank you for your support!



Beanflip said:


> Amazing work.


Thank you very much Beanflip!


----------



## Tremoside

---- Latest news ----

*I became a vendor here.* It was time for support the forum and my "hobby" this way too.

First of all *I want to thank you for your help, feedback and trust.* When I introduced myself on this forum I was concerned. After watching all the great designs and skills shown here it was an exciting moment to show my works to you. I hope you find my content valuable and entertaining time after time.

I'm asking for patience about my vendor-ship I have to learn quite a lot of things but hope I can manage my time and move forward step by step.

I'm updating my website with the Slant and my recent natural the Popp. And as requested by many, the preparation of a Slant Presentation video started. New microphone and hardware needs their test run.

*Please feel free to comment, ask questions about the Slant and PM me if you are interested to have one of them.*

When the presentation video will be ready I will open a new thread in the vendor section.

May the fork be with you 

Tremo / Mark


----------



## Poiema

Ooh&#8230; A temperamental box with a hint of mystery and intrigue. I love it*!* *Thank you for sharing that tiny bit of fun.* I totally understand the shipping concerns. I have received packages that have caused me to wonder if someone played Football with it before it reached my house.
















*Congratulations on your new vendor status, Tremo! * You know&#8230; I think we should be paying our creative craftsmen and artists







-just for the sheer delight of looking at all these glorious drool-worthy works.

Actually, I think we're very fortunate and happy you are here too,







and to have so many creative craftsmen involved in this hobby/sport. It's a great time to be involved*! *

Just don't forget to have as much fun as possible, and to *yell* for help if / when you need it.


----------



## seppman

Ahhh.... this is where you hid her! What a great thread and design!!! Chapeau!


----------



## alfshooter

Congratulations !!! hast made us dream, the end product is amazing !!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

Thank you very much, I wish you well. :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

Poiema said:


> Ooh&#8230; A temperamental box with a hint of mystery and intrigue. I love it*!* *Thank you for sharing that tiny bit of fun.* I totally understand the shipping concerns. I have received packages that have caused me to wonder if someone played Football with it before it reached my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations on your new vendor status, Tremo! * You know&#8230; I think we should be paying our creative craftsmen and artists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -just for the sheer delight of looking at all these glorious drool-worthy works.
> 
> Actually, I think we're very fortunate and happy you are here too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to have so many creative craftsmen involved in this hobby/sport. It's a great time to be involved*! *
> 
> Just don't forget to have as much fun as possible, and to *yell* for help if / when you need it.


Hi Poiema,

It is a wonderful journey to me!

The vendor status really made me busy in the past days. I received many PMs and emails and I'm honored by interest and kindness. My challenges are still with me but now I can look at a wider area and I'm able to find the words with people who are so kind to make business with me.

I'm preparing a detailed information sheet based on the comments and discussions I had in the last few days. Like tubes, tabs, weights etc.

Thank you for the wonderful words and your support!

:wave: Mark



seppman said:


> Ahhh.... this is where you hid her! What a great thread and design!!! Chapeau!


Hi Sepp, Glad you found this thread! I hope everything goes in order and your package will arrive soon !

Beer & Bacon,

Mark



alfshooter said:


> Congratulations !!! hast made us dream, the end product is amazing !!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Thank you very much, I wish you well. :wave:


Thank you very much Alf! Wish you the bests my friend! Take care! :wave:

------------------------------------------------------

Status Update 

I'm busy with answering PMs and completing orders. Grateful and in great hope of Slant owners will like their slingshot as I do. I'm in preparation of an info package and just as always I'm in development of making Slant production smoother. A thread of the Slant will be made when the content is ready. Till that I'm here and you can contact via PM or my website email.

Thank you :bowdown: for helping me to make this step with vendor-ship,

Mark


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Attention! I have received my Slant package toDAY! Unboxing video coming soon, then a review !

Until then friends!


----------



## Poiema

OK, John. I'm officially happy for you and envious at the same time*!*









But I wanna see, so be sure to take pretty pictures.







Of the slingshot.









I wanna see. I wanna seeeee&#8230;.*!!*


----------



## Tremoside

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Attention! I have received my Slant package toDAY! Unboxing video coming soon, then a review !
> 
> Until then friends!


Hey John, I hope the weather will be better. The whole weeks seems to be rainy. So don't forget to take a rest, I know your daily job is demanding. :wave:



Poiema said:


> OK, John. I'm officially happy for you and envious at the same time*!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wanna see, so be sure to take pretty pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see. I wanna seeeee&#8230;.*!!*


Hi Poiema, I'm sorry, but the weather is quite rainy at the moment. First Slant's are received in Europe and I've got pleasing and very positive feedback. In my next post here I will link the presentation thread. Thank you to be here and have a nice day!


----------



## Tremoside

*Update*

*The Slant v1.2 is available*

Second batch is here


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

yeooo! Go Slant ! I can tell you I have trouble making a video because I just hold the Slant in my hand and soak in the awesomeness for my whole free time 

yeah, we have a calamity here, but I bet you have it worse Tremo, down there in the south from me  , I am in the middle of Slovakia so its super rainy here too and the roads are like rivers because the sewage system is over capacity , but in the north they are snowed in for a change :/


----------



## flicks

What an epic thread, Tremo!!

Thanks a lot for your insight in the design process and how to bring a slingshot to marketable perfection. Thats something completely different than making a single shooter. A very interesting read and a source for a lot of new inspirations.

Now I think it is time for a short review of my version 1.1 you sent to me mid of last year  I'll open a new thread in the review section.


----------



## Tremoside

JohnKrakatoa said:


> yeooo! Go Slant ! I can tell you I have trouble making a video because I just hold the Slant in my hand and soak in the awesomeness for my whole free time
> 
> yeah, we have a calamity here, but I bet you have it worse Tremo, down there in the south from me  , I am in the middle of Slovakia so its super rainy here too and the roads are like rivers because the sewage system is over capacity , but in the north they are snowed in for a change :/


That happens, the weather was cruel today again. These are the moment when I really like I have the basement shooting place. I'm in hope there will be no trouble, we seen too many disasters around here. Take care my friend! :wave:


----------



## Tremoside

flicks said:


> What an epic thread, Tremo!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your insight in the design process and how to bring a slingshot to marketable perfection. Thats something completely different than making a single shooter. A very interesting read and a source for a lot of new inspirations.
> 
> Now I think it is time for a short review of my version 1.1 you sent to me mid of last year  I'll open a new thread in the review section.


Thank you Flicks, Your words are always welcome here. Huh, it was in last summer. I can not sense time. The only thing I remember is I was wearing pants or shorts when shooting outside  Thank you and I hope you will survive this weather smoothly.

Good night over there :wave:

Mark


----------



## BAT

Hi Mark!

Your project make me feel like a padawan!! but seriusly, it has been very inspirational to me, It is a model to follow, all the attention to detail, is jus perfect! You gave me a lot of great ideas, I hope some day I can apply them to one of my projects, and finish an epic one like The Slant.

Thanks a lot for sharing this journey!


----------



## SimpleShot

Such a badass slingshot. It sits upon my desk begging me to shoot it while taunting me with its perfect packaging. Great work Mr Seljan. Even better than the first you sent me!

Masterful execution on all fronts


----------



## Silentsniper

What's the price of these shipped to uk


----------



## Tremoside

kraig89 said:


> What's the price of these shipped to uk


Hi Kraig, please check your PM  Thanks for stopping by :wave: .


----------



## Tremoside

Less forum time means more work .

Testing Slant Comp version with some faster shooting sessions. Working on my reload and pouch hold. It's quite some fun.






Spring is here  Take care,

Tremo


----------



## E.G.

Tremoside said:


> Less forum time means more work .
> 
> Testing Slant Comp version with some faster shooting sessions. Working on my reload and pouch hold. It's quite some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is here  Take care,
> 
> Tremo


Nice shooting 

Is this a smaller Slant? Compact version? Which material, nylon? Sorry on so many questions 

Yeah, finally spring is here :banana:


----------



## Tremoside

Hi E.G.!

Yes it is the smaller version of Slant for flats and loops  Handle for pinky hole and smaller tips to use lighter bands than the original Slant was designed for. Slant Comp (compact). This smaller frame works nicely with PFS and TTF also.

I use Styrene laminates for test pieces, sometimes with bamboo core.

It was so nice to soot outside a bit! Finally 

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## E.G.

Tremoside said:


> Hi E.G.!
> 
> Yes it is the smaller version of Slant for flats and loops  Handle for pinky hole and smaller tips to use lighter bands than the original Slant was designed for. Slant Comp (compact). This smaller frame works nicely with PFS and TTF also.
> 
> I use Styrene laminates for test pieces, sometimes with bamboo core.
> 
> It was so nice to soot outside a bit! Finally
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tremo


Cool  Looks like a little beast 

Thanks for reply!

Cheers


----------



## Poiema

*Hi Tremo!*








* 9/10 - outstanding marksmanship**!* Exceptional blending of speed and intuition without sacrificing accuracy. Very smooth mechanical efficiency. Your technique makes it look easy and effortless, but I KNOW it's not.

Ooh la la. I see you have my beautiful *purple* pen.







 I am definitely wanting one of those*!!*

I am looking forward to this weekend. I have only spent just a little time with my new Slant.







*8632 is everything I knew it would be**!* But I will save the praise for my upcoming thread. We will get to know each other a lot better this weekend. We talked about the TBBlack... Ooh la la!

I hope you and Mrs Tremo had a great Easter.

See ya later.


----------



## Montie Gear

Very nice, great ideation sketches too!


----------



## rockchunker

Awesome insights, are they in production?


----------



## Tremoside

Montie Gear said:


> Very nice, great ideation sketches too!


Thank you very much Montie! Your words are much appreciated! Cheers 



rockchunker said:


> Awesome insights, are they in production?


Thank you mate! Version v1.2 is available most of the time. However daily work and future designs always sets challenges.

---------

Have a nice day and a great whole week 

Tremo


----------



## TARDIS Tara

I can't seem to message or email you, so I'm afraid I'm gonna put this here and hope you see it.

I love your designs.

I ordered one of your 3-D printed sling shots and promptly broke it (I think I took three shots before the forth broke the top of one of the tips.

I ordered a Slant from Simple Shot and have been having a great time with it.

I am very interested in your Slant 1.2, but money is something of an issue. Do you sell any wwithout all the bells and whistles?


----------



## Tremoside

TARDIS Tara said:


> I can't seem to message or email you, so I'm afraid I'm gonna put this here and hope you see it.
> 
> I love your designs.
> 
> I ordered one of your 3-D printed sling shots and promptly broke it (I think I took three shots before the forth broke the top of one of the tips.
> 
> I ordered a Slant from Simple Shot and have been having a great time with it.
> 
> I am very interested in your Slant 1.2, but money is something of an issue. Do you sell any wwithout all the bells and whistles?


Thank you for contacting Tara, please check your PM!


----------

